# New cabs



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

I mentioned in another thread that I commissioned new cabinets for my Tannoy System 12 DMT II home audio mains from Nathan Funk, because I greatly admired the work he did on a sub for the TC Sounds OEM 10 that he posted to the old TC forum. I don't have them in my hands yet, but Nathan sent me this pic, and I'm stoked to get them in the mail.

Front, except for the T-nuts for the driver. The Tannoy Dual Concentric has a rounded basket edge designed for surface mounting.









Back, with whole for the Tannoy binding terminal and crossover (except for the big air-core inductor on the Dual Concentric's HP, which will be located higher in the cabinet and orthogonal to the main circuit board just as in the regular speaker.









The finish on the baffle and the frame rails is textured grey paint, and the top/bottom/back are gloss black laminate.

I went with that color scheme because I wanted to keep the same basic aesthetic of the Tannoy System 12 DMT II, but modernize the shape a little for domestic use. The baffle is the same size so I could use the stock crossover with only minimal mods if needed. But I think the rounded design is more interesting-looking than the stock rectangular box. Depth is also considerably reduced, which was possible because the cabinets are sealed (Qtc should measure out to be in the high 0.5's.) Tannoy rigorously engineered their cabs with lots of constrained layer damping and different materials (the DMT - Differential Materials Technology - cabinet design is basically a hardwood "spaceframe" with MDF side panels). That was carried through in these speakers. I'll be interested to see if I can hear any differences between the stock cabs and this ultra-low diffraction design (2" roundovers!).


----------



## Tode9 (Jan 27, 2008)

Quite nice. Post more pics when you get them.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Wow...those look great!

That's proof that I need painting lessons.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

I wonder if you may need to build some new passives. They look nice though!


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

I probably will, but I'm ready for that. I kept the baffle dimensions the same, though there's a lot less diffraction on the new ones.


----------



## its_bacon12 (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice.

I'm almost done with a pair of Jed Kunz's Lineup R44's for my livingroom. And to boot, got in on that deal for the Shiva-X and the O-Audio plate amp for it in about 4.9 cubic feet to 17 Hz. Should be fun


----------

